# Ez water calc check



## Truman42 (22/11/13)

Gents, Im still trying to get my head around this EZ water calc especially as changing one thing seems to effect another so Im never sure where I should end up.

Im doing a DFH Indian Brown Ale clone and here is what I have come up with for my salt additions. Can an expert on the subject please advise if this looks good? (Note that Vienna on the calc in my grain bill is actually Amber malt in the recipe)

Thanks heaps,


----------



## mikk (23/11/13)

Delete the acid addition. This will raise alkalinity/RA closer to where it should be, and will hopefully still be at the upper end of the 5.4-5.6 mash pH range.
Otherwise it's good.

Don't use acid unless you really have to.


----------



## law-of-ohms (23/11/13)

My water comes from Silvan dam.

http://www.melbournewater.com.au/waterdata/drinkingwaterqualitydata/Pages/drinking-water-quality.aspx

Does this calc look correct?

Seems like a lot of epsom salts.....


----------



## Phoney (23/11/13)

mikk said:


> Delete the acid addition. Don't use acid unless you really have to.


In what instance would you use acidulated malt?

When i plug in the values for a pale recipe with no crystal or roasted malts etc, I just cant get below 5.6. So i add 50 - 100g of acid.


----------



## mikk (23/11/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> In what instance would you use acidulated malt?
> 
> When i plug in the values for a pale recipe with no crystal or roasted malts etc, I just cant get below 5.6. So i add 50 - 100g of acid.


Assuming you've already added suitable salts to get calcium/sulphate/chloride where they should be, that's when you really have to!

Acidulated malt additions preferred to liquid acid (lactic). I try to only add just enough to get the pH within range (ie, just below 5.6)

Good to have some lactic on hand anyway, so if your measured wort pH is a little high still, you can lower it as required. Spreadsheets are good to get you in the ballpark, but there's no substitute for an accurate pH meter...


----------



## razz (23/11/13)

law-of-ohms said:


> My water comes from Silvan dam.
> 
> http://www.melbournewater.com.au/waterdata/drinkingwaterqualitydata/Pages/drinking-water-quality.aspx
> 
> ...


Looks ok to me mate, I think I've used close to that amount before.


----------



## Truman42 (23/11/13)

mikk said:


> Delete the acid addition. This will raise alkalinity/RA closer to where it should be, and will hopefully still be at the upper end of the 5.4-5.6 mash pH range.
> Otherwise it's good.
> 
> Don't use acid unless you really have to.


Actually the acid addition is a mistake left over from last time I used this. Im glad someone noticed as I hadnt..LOl

Cheers


----------



## wbosher (23/11/13)

I was wondering if someone could help me with this. I have been trying to enter the required information from my local councils water report, but some info is missing in the report, specifically magnesium and calcium. The report is here, and there is some further info here.

I was wondering how I go about filing in the calcium and magnesium section of the spreadsheet when all I have is *"The sum of all calcium and magnesium compounds in water results in the total hardness, measured in milligrams calcium carbonate per litre (CaCO3, mg/L) – 1mg/L equals one part per million, or 0.01millimoles (mmol)/L."*

Any ideas?


----------



## dicko (23/11/13)

law-of-ohms said:


> My water comes from Silvan dam.
> 
> http://www.melbournewater.com.au/waterdata/drinkingwaterqualitydata/Pages/drinking-water-quality.aspx
> 
> ...


I think you have the wrong spreadsheet....20 GALLONS of mash and 10 GALLONS of sparg with 11 POUNDS of grain.
Doesn't look right to me..
h34r: h34r:


----------



## law-of-ohms (24/11/13)

face palm


----------



## manticle (24/11/13)

http://www.ezwatercalculator.com/

Second one down is metric Law of Ohms.


----------

